
Drzymała's wagon - danielam
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drzyma%C5%82a%27s_wagon
======
adimitrov
In case anyone wants to pronounce the name:

"drz" is unpronouncable in English, but probably closest to /j/ in
"journalist", but with a /d/ in front of it (actually /dʐ/.) "y" is a slightly
darker Schwa /ə/ (actually /ɨ/) and "ł" is the same as English /w/.

I'd render it in English as something like: djeh-MAW-uh.

Also worth reading is the Wikipedia article on spite houses in General:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spite_house](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spite_house)
Lots of cool examples of malicious compliance and plain disobedience.

~~~
keiferski
“George” is probably a better example for English speakers than “journalist”,
I think. The ‘g’ in George is typically a ‘drz’ sound.

~~~
adimitrov
Both of these should be /d͡ʒ/, which is an affricate. In some Polish dialects,
"drz" is pronounced basically like that. But it seems to me (I'm not a native
speaker, merely an observing linguist) that standard Polish does not in fact
form an affricate here, but two _separate_ consonants. Compare "dżem" (with an
affricate) and "drzem" (with two separate consonants.)

That's what's so hard to pronounce for English native speakers, who have
trouble with word initial consonant clusters (compare the English
pronunciation of "Dvorak" as "Duhvorak.")

An added difficulty is that the fricative part here isn't alveolar as in
either George or journalist, but retroflex (not /j/ but /ʐ/.)

My favorite Polish word in this regard is drzwi (door.) A word initial triple
consonant cluster with an alveolar, retroflex and labio-dental sound, all
voiced. Fun times.

~~~
praptak
Another fun word: "bezwzględny". Five consecutive consonants.

------
bvxvbxbxb
Some homeless people get wheelchairs to circumvent "sit-lie" local ordinances.

------
5etho
why is this here? as a pole I don't understand what's the connection between
this and hackernews?

~~~
unwind
I may be under-thinking this, but getting a mobile house and moving it every
24 hours to peacefully circumvent "hostile" legislation against building
houses, seems like a good hack.

~~~
lmilcin
There are more stories like that.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Churches_of_Peace](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Churches_of_Peace)
In one case lutherans were not very welcome so they were only allowed to build
three churches from wood, loam and straw, without steeples within time limit
of 1 year, outside city limits. This was of course to prevent building of any
large permanent structure. Lutherans built magnificent churches, two of them
surviving to this day.
[https://www.google.pl/search?q=swidnica+kosciol+pokoju](https://www.google.pl/search?q=swidnica+kosciol+pokoju)

------
V-2
However oppressive the Prussian Partition could have been, they did recognize
the law, in this case at least.

Under communism Drzymała wouldn't be unlikely to get threatened, beaten up or
even killed by "unknown perpetrators" (secret police).

~~~
expertentipp
Prussia respected the slave permissions one had - hardly an excuse

~~~
V-2
I'm not excusing anything (especially being a native Pole myself), just
pointing out a difference between a 19th century authoritarianism and 20th
century ones.

